# my new shot gun



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

IVER JOHNSON arms & cycle works 
Model Champion 16 gauge 28 inch barrel 
Serial number BGG
From every thing I read it was manufactured between 1920 and 1929
It is in great shape and I paid 87.46 tax and all.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice pick up.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

alterego said:


> IVER JOHNSON arms & cycle works
> Model Champion 16 gauge 28 inch barrel
> Serial number BGG
> From every thing I read it was manufactured between 1920 and 1929
> ...


As am investment you could be really well off, as a prep you are screwed, not only is 16 ga a really inferior round but you can literally but 3 rounds of 12 ga for 1 round of 16, maybe more


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a few 16 gauge rounds already. 16 is carried still in my area for about $16.50 12 gauge birdshot same equivalent you can buy for about 7 90 something like that so about 2 times as much for 16 gauge it's still fun to have


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have always thought that the 16 gauge was the perfect bird gun... Good find and great price


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice! Had 2 H&R shotguns in 12 ga, got rid of them because they had that stupid transfer bar. I'll stay with my Mavrick.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice. I love old shotguns, especially single shots, and old bolt action 22's.
Last weekend I brought home a 1972 H&R Topper Model 158 single shot 20 ga. It was in great shape with bluing intact so I gladly paid the $126 price.
My 16 ga is also H&R, a Model 120 Game Gun, which is bolt action, tube magazine fed, made in 1940 or 41. I traded an Ithaca Model 66 Super Single 20 ga for it.
I love old shotguns.:joyous:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good snag.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Great pickup!
What is the end of it choked at? IIRC, most 16's came as Modified or 0.642 at the snout.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My first shot gun was a savage 16 ga. single shot. I've always had a fondness for break open shotguns. 
Thanks for the nostalgia.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Seneca said:


> My first shot gun was a savage 16 ga. single shot. I've always had a fondness for break open shotguns.
> Thanks for the nostalgia.


There is just something that I like about rambling thru the woods carrying a single shot, with a single action revolver and a bowie knife on my belt.
Of course, I have also been a subscriber to the Backwoodsman Magazine for over twenty years now.
Backwoodsman Magazine


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Practically you would be screwed if you got into a gunfight with that. Mid 1800's.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nice. I love old shotguns, especially single shots, and old bolt action 22's.
> Last weekend I brought home a 1972 H&R Topper Model 158 single shot 20 ga. It was in great shape with bluing intact so I gladly paid the $126 price.
> My 16 ga is also H&R, a Model 120 Game Gun, which is bolt action, tube magazine fed, made in 1940 or 41. I traded an Ithaca Model 66 Super Single 20 ga for it.
> I love old shotguns.:joyous:


The first gun I ever went hunting with is a 20 gauge model 66. It sets in my gunsafe right now. 30 years latter. It was the second gun my dad bought new. He paid less than 20 for it at a hardware store.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Great pickup!
> What is the end of it choked at? IIRC, most 16's came as Modified or 0.642 at the snout.









honestly I do not know the choke this is what it says on the barrel


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

James m said:


> Practically you would be screwed if you got into a gunfight with that. Mid 1800's.


I think I have all of the spectrum covered now this is just so much fun for me. Old 16 gauge is still better than a sharp stick.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Choke Bore or more commonly Bore Choke is basically no choke at all. Just straight sides. Means it is a close up gun. Probably good to about 25 to 35 yards.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Choke Bore or more commonly Bore Choke is basically no choke at all. Just straight sides. Means it is a close up gun. Probably good to about 25 to 35 yards.


I have "some" hibrass six shot and I plastered my 30 yard steel with it yesterday afternoon when I fist got home. It rung the hell out of it. I have to repaint them all white again.

My old bolt 16 is jealous now.


----------

